# Jumpy, scared hedgehog



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I got Harley a little over a week ago. When I first got her she was sweet and wanted to just sleep with me. I found out she got a URI and I have been giving her the medicine everyday and just letting her sleep so she gets better. 

It's been about 8 days since I took her to the vet and I noticed she has stopped sneezing but now it's almost impossible to get her out of her cage. 

She's sitting on my lap right now wrapped in a blanket but every time I go anywhere near her she jumps, hisses and tries to quill me. What do I do??

I thought letting her rest while she was sick was the best thing but now it seems like I have a permanently grumpy hedge


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

She's not perma-grumpy. Poor little thing has been sick and hasn't had time to bond with you. Give her time.


----------



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I just feel like she mates me now because she associates me with giving her medicine


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes you're hedgie might be grumpy now, but it's completely understandable. Being sick is not fun and neither is taking medicine. 

All you can do now is rebond. She is still new to you so this is normal for hedgies. She doesn't hate you, she just had a very stressful week. She might have began to associate you with meds if you didn't bond with her throughout the week as well. Every time I put my hedgie in a stressful situation (like a bath or syringe feeding) I give her her favorite treats afterword. And then I let her to whatever she wants (which is most likely tubing). 

So, all you have to do now is consistently bond with her every night. And make it fun! Give her a snuggle sack to lay in which next to you, give her treats (but not too too many) and give her her favorite toys. She might just feel sleeping these first few days. So just let her relax on you without touching her or anything. Then eventually she should want to explore more and more. And hopefully she will be less huffy!! 

Be very patient! Its probably not going to be a quick process! 

Good luck


----------

